# 3 Days at Little Dell



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

*Day 1 (Last Wednesday)*

Went up to Little Dell to see how the cutthroat trout are doing. Only had a little more than an hour before work. The snow ranged from 2 inches to well over a foot of new snow in places. It sure did look like winter up there.









Tried a new fly and got some great results. Ended up getting 6 cutts in less than 25 minutes.

































*Day 2 (Sunday)*

An approaching rain band at Little Dell.









There was some great action while the rain band was overhead.....however the camera I brought along was not water proof. I ran out of 5x tippet and tried 6x. Ended up losing quite a few flies.

Once the rain band passed the picture opportunities opened up. 

















And many more fish were caught on the fly.

















TDT was stuck using his Gold Kastmasters and caught a cutt that was so fat that it looked like it was going to explode.









TDT ended up with 15 cutts and I got 13.

*Day 3 (Monday)*

The weather was nicer Monday evening. 









TDT was the 1st to score a fish.









Being cold and trying to get the most out of the sunset I only took a shot of the sunset shortly before leaving.









Ended up catching 7 Cutts on the fly and TDT got 10 on the Kastmaster.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice report. Glad to see you guys getting out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like some awesome times thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

The pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!!! Nice work


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

That is the fattest curt I have ever seen!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That fat cutt looks like a fish with Kidney failure. Its common enough to see in aquarium fish.


-DallanC


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

what flies were they hitting on? I am looking to go up there sunday!


----------

